# Alaska Dream



## dogrunner (Mar 2, 2009)

This is the nicest place on the Stampede, perhaps in all of the Denali area:
http://stampedehouseforsale.blogspot.com/

My great friends, and former boss, is moving to Colorado and their place is up for sale. They did everything themselves, harvested the logs in Homer and the whole place is a work of art!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oh my - that's really nice. I hope someone that can appreciate it well, gets it.

Angie


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Ooh, I wish we were looking right now....That is gorgeous!


----------



## NorthCountryWd (Oct 17, 2008)

Used to hunt and 4 wheel off the stampede. Awesome country. One of the best spots in the interior IMHO. Heard it's gotten quite popular since last I was up there 10+years ago.


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

What a beautiful home. I wonder if they want to trade for property in CO?


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Chalk Creek said:


> What a beautiful home. I wonder if they want to trade for property in CO?


Phone # is there, call and ask.........


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

dogrunner said:


> This is the nicest place on the Stampede, perhaps in all of the Denali area:
> http://stampedehouseforsale.blogspot.com/
> 
> My great friends, and former boss, is moving to Colorado and their place is up for sale. They did everything themselves, harvested the logs in Homer and the whole place is a work of art!


I agree, it's most beautiful.........375 is just a bit out of my ball park. 

BTW, what is an ARCTIC entry ? thru the roof ? i NEED A PIC ............


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

katy said:


> I agree, it's most beautiful.........375 is just a bit out of my ball park.
> 
> *BTW, what is an ARCTIC entry ?* thru the roof ? i NEED A PIC ............


Mud room. A room with a door to the home and a door to the outside. A place to seperate the outside from the inside, store cold things, firewood. Sometimes unheated. Usually the place to be inside and usually where dirty and clean are seperated. Sometimes big, sometimes very small.


----------



## NorthCountryWd (Oct 17, 2008)

katy said:


> BTW, what is an ARCTIC entry ? thru the roof ? i NEED A PIC ............


Like a mudroom with a door on the inside as well. Keeps the heat in and the cold out. 

Link with floorplan- http://cimodular.com/page2.html

Most of the older ones are outside the house footprint and aren't really heated, but newer construction they are inside and heated.


----------



## dogrunner (Mar 2, 2009)

We always called them arctic entryways, same purpose as a mudroom. This one was added a few years ago and also houses the new wood boiler.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Beautiful view!!!!!
(and beautiful house to)


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

very, very awesome but not just a little out of my pricerange.........A LOT OUT OF MY PRICE RANGE!


----------

